# Happy birthday Mezzaluna



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

There's not enough space on this site to write how important Mezzaluna is to the success here. I wish you a very lovely birthday filled with Peace, Love, health and Joy.

Thanks for all you do.

Happy birthday

CC


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOVELY LADY!!!!

I agree completely with CC. You do so much here to make ChefTalk a friendly as well as informative place to visit.

Here's to a ChefTalk gem :beer: ! Hey! Where's the Champagne?  :roll:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEZZALUNA MAY YOU HAVE MANY MORE!!!

Rgds Rook


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

What a sweet surprise! This community is a real gift, and I greatly appreciate the chance to be part of it. 

Thank you!!
Mezzaluna


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

What they all said! 

Happy, happy birthday!!!!!!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I don't know that I can add to what has already been said by the others other than you are one of the reasons Chef Talk is so wonderful! Happy Birthday and here's wishing you many, many more.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

There is no better welcome to a community!
Happy Birthday Mezz!


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

It's obvious from your posts that you are a sweet and gracious person. Happy Birthday. 

Who knows, maybe someday we may run into each other here in Cheeseland. I hope you find the right range. 

Kevin

I like Muskies. My wife does not like mushrooms.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

MuskyHopeful, :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Maybe we will meet someday and raise a glass of Milwaukee's (or La Crosse's or New Glarus's) best! :beer:


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Mezz Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Many. many, many happy wishes and returns to you. I hope this is just one of a long series of great birthdays. All my best!:chef:


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Most certainly a very Happy Birthday and many more. :smiles: Hope ya hoist a few of your favorites in celebration. Infact have one on me.:beer::beer::roll:

BTW I see your in the great state of Wisconsin. If your near Milwaukee is "The Safe House" is still there?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Thanks everybody!

Yes, OldSchool, the Safe House is still there. http://www.safe-house.com/ Fun place!


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Thanks for the link Mezzaluna. Never dawned on me to do a search. I kinda figured it went away a long time ago. Hehehe. Brings back some fun memories. Glad to see it's still there. Hope yer enjoy'n the evening.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

I'd bake you a birthday kringle, if I were there!! Happy birthday, and many more, my dear friend!


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Hey Mezz..Happy Birthday..and hopefully it be only the latest on a long line of other similar events which will be increasing mo betta as the good times is allowed to roll. 

bigwheel


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Mezz! Ditto the previous posts.....you bring so much to cheftalk in a kind, rational manner.


----------



## bork (Nov 27, 2005)

Happy Birthday! And thanks for all you do for us here!:bounce:

BORK <><


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Happy, happy birthday Mezz!

Your contributions are greatly appreciated here.

Cheers!
:bounce:


----------



## gilbo (Mar 28, 2003)

I haven't been here in a year, But I stopped back to wish you a Happy Birthday!

I was in the Safe House while I was training at GLakes. Great Hounds and Cerebrus! That was in 1972! I didn't think the place was still open.:beer:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Great Lakes!! I lived in Kenosha for 18 years starting in 1974. Because the drinking age was 21 in Illinois but 18 in Wisconsin at the time, we had a steady stream of sailors in our bars. Eventually WI bumped it to 21 because of the car crashes on the roads from Illinois....


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Whooops! Better late than never, sorry I missed your birthday, so Happy Birthday Mezzaluna!

doc


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh... at this rate this could continue all year!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## lyneotto (Jun 6, 2006)

Mez,
You are the glue!
You keep us toether.
Thankyou, and Happy Birthday!
Lyne:bounce: :bounce: :beer: :beer:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Let me add my best wishes to you on your birthday :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Jock


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

A little behind, but happy wishes just the same!:bounce:


----------

